# 2014 Epic 22SC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Epic 22SC being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke (161 HOURS!) and is sitting on a EZ Loader tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS9 w/structure scan transducer, Lowrance Sonic Hub Stereo system, Minn Kota Ulterra trolling motor w/batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADES, Standard Horizon VHF Radio, SeaDek all throughout the boat, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, CMC jackplate, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/recirculators, (2) rear jump seats, removable pedestal fishing chair, lean post w/rod holders & footrest, center console w/integrated livewell w/recirculator, (2) bow rod lockers, HUGE bow storage box, removable bow fishing chair, anchor locker, navigation lights, courtesy lights and a full length boat cover.

Very well kept Epic, just serviced and is 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

